# LAPD OIS



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Here's another for your perusal.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Good shoot all day long. Great! shot by the cop toward the end of the video.
The only thing I could say (and please take this with a BIG grain of salt) is the fire fight in the middle a residential area, but fuck it, they did what they needed to do.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

I always appreciate the way LAPD does these OIS videos. If other departments put this much information out there, as early as possible, I would hope that it had a positive effect on community trust and overall understanding of the incident. Much better than watching it on the news in endlessly repeated 10 second clips that only highlight officers firing at a suspect who is either running away or dindu nuffin.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> Good shoot all day long. Great! shot by the cop toward the end of the video.
> The only thing I could say (and please take this with a BIG grain of salt) is the fire fight in the middle a residential area, but fuck it, they did what they needed to do.


Hi Rodney,

I agree with you. The first round of shots in the street were justified since the suspect was pointing the gun at them. The second volley probably wasn't too good as the rounds could have hit a passing vehicle, especially from that distance.

I see a few other issues in the beginning of the video as well.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

LA Copper said:


> I see a few other issues in the beginning of the video as well.


As soon as the father explains in detail that his felon son always has a firearm on him and has been pointing it at himself and wife the whole situation should have taken a much different direction.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Bloodhound said:


> As soon as the father explains in detail that his felon son always has a firearm on him and has been pointing it at himself and wife the whole situation should have taken a much different direction.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

When you look at this situation as a whole, I don’t think it was necessarily bad. (Edit: I don’t think I would’ve fired as much during the second volley without a clear shot) There will always be those constructive criticisms for how things could be done next time. Like you fellas just said about the dynamic of the situation changing once they learned about the sons’ past behaviors, I agree 100%. At that point, based on information from a verifiable source, it is likely that he is armed and dangerous and at the very least subject to a frisk.

I’m sure they are used to dealing with reluctant people like him very often. And he seems to be for the most part cooperative and speaking to them. The delay and asking him multiple times to come out of the house seems reasonable to that extent. Perhaps the next step was going to be that they advanced on him but they left the window open too long and realized it in the moment.

I’m just thinking if this was me, and I behaved exactly how they did, what was going through my mind?


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Tranquilizer guns... officers should carry them for the armed and suicidal!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Blow guns with poisonous darts


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Sooty said:


> Tranquilizer guns... officers should carry them for the armed and suicidal!


----------

